# Fourth Annual BBF NBA Prediction Contest!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the Fourth Annual BBF NBA Prediction Contest!

First and foremost, here is the best reason to participate!

$850 total pot in prizes!

$500 for the poster who finishes first, $250 for the poster who finishes second, and $100 for the poster who finishes third!

What do you have to do to win? Just end up with the most points!

Here's how the contest works:

Phase 1:

You pick the sixteen NBA playoff teams IN THE ORDER THAT THEY WILL FINISH IN THE CONFERENCE PLAYOFF SEEDINGS. For each right guess, you will receive 1 point. Here is an example: Say you are picking Cleveland to finish first in the East, and they do. That means you will get 1 point for the correct prediction. However, if Cleveland finishes second, you get no points for that prediction.

(See the bottom for a full example.)

It's as simple as that!

Given the parameters above, a total maximum of 16 points is possible.

The contest thread (this thread!) opens now, and closes for phase 1 at 10 minutes before tip-off between the Mavericks and the Spurs on October 28, 2014 (first game of the season).

Phase 2:

The top 25 posters get to move on to the final phase of the contest. (That is, the top 25 posters with at least 1 point. If you are in 25th place or higher and you have zero points, you do not get to move on.)

Your points in phase 1 are carried into phase 2.

The contest thread re-opens as soon as the season ends and all the playoff teams and their spots are determined. Scores will be tallied at that time and the poster standings will be posted.

Then, each poster that has moved on to phase 2 will be able to make their predictions as to who wins each playoff series. Again, one point will be awarded for a correct prediction, 0 points for an incorrect prediction. Predictions will be made for each phase of the playoffs (conference quarter-finals, conference semi-finals, conference finals, and NBA finals). Correct predictions early on in the playoffs are crucial here, since the later rounds will all be incorrect if you pick wrong teams to advance.

For example, let's say you picked Cleveland and Indiana to meet in the Eastern Conference Finals and they did indeed end up meeting in that round. But along the way, you picked Cleveland to defeat Boston in the second round and Cleveland did not meet Boston; instead, they met Washington. Since you erred in picking Cleveland's opponent in the second round, you do not get a point for Cleveland winning the second round, third round, or fourth round. You basically walled yourself off from collecting any further points in the Eastern Conference because you picked Boston to defeat Washington in the first round and they did not do so.

Thus, the above example illustrates how crucial it is to choose exact winners in each playoff round. 

The thread will close one hour before the first playoff game is played.

In the event of a tie, the earlier poster (via the time stamp on the thread) will be considered the winner. In the unlikely event that tied posters posted their predictions at the same time, the pot will split for those two places. In determining whether 2 or more posters posted at the same time, time stamps on the thread will be used. It does not matter that one post is ahead of the other. If it's the same time stamp, then the posters posted at the same time.

The top point-getting poster will win $500. The second place finisher will win $250, and the third place finisher will win $100. There is no prize money for anyone finishing lower than third place.

In the unlikely event that there are ties, the two (or more posters) will split the two (or more) places involved. For example, if two posters tie for first place, then they will split the first prize and the second prize combined.

All posters, including moderators and administrators, can participate in the contest. The administrators cannot claim a prize, however. Should an administrator win first prize, for example, they would be skipped over, and the second place winner will win the first prize, and so on down the line.

All decisions are final. Payment will be made via PayPal.

Any questions in regard to the contest should be in the form of a PM to me.

Good luck!

Full example:

Eastern Conference (predictions)

1. Cleveland
2. Indiana
3. Washington
4. Chicago
5. Brooklyn
6. Toronto
7. Charlotte
8. Atlanta

Eastern Conference (actual)

1. Cleveland
2. Indiana
3. Washington
4. Brooklyn
5. Chicago
6. Toronto
7. Atlanta
8. Charlotte

In this case, the poster scores 4 points, for predicting the correct conference seeding positions for Cleveland, Indiana, Washington, and Toronto.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1	LA Clippers
2	San Antonio
3	Oklahoma City
4	Dallas
5	Golden State
6	Portland
7	Houston
8	Memphis

1	Chicago
2	Cleveland
3	Miami
4	Toronto
5	Washington
6	Charlotte
7	Brooklyn
8	Indiana


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

WEST
1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Portland Trailblazers
5. Golden State Warriors
6. Houston Rockets
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Memphis Grizzlies

EAST
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Miami Heat
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Brooklyn Nets


----------



## Fadeaway44 (Apr 29, 2014)

WEST
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Portland Trailblazers
6. Dallas Mavericks
7. Houston Rockets
8. Memphis Grizzlies

EAST
1. Cleavland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Miami Heat
5. Washington Wizards
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Brooklyn Nets
8. New York Knicks


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Am I missing something or are Cleveland and Chicago both not in the Central Division so they can't finish 1-2...right?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Am I missing something or are Cleveland and Chicago both not in the Central Division so they can't finish 1-2...right?


Division winners are guaranteed only a top 4 seed - nothing more than that. Two teams from the same division can absolutely finish 1-2.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Division winners are guaranteed only a top 4 seed - nothing more than that. Two teams from the same division can absolutely finish 1-2.


Oh ok, I thought the three division winners were automatically 1-2-3. Im trippin - thanks for clarifying


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Note: if you follow the BBF Twitter account, please retweet the tweets being posted about this. Trying to get the word out.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Eastern Conference
---------------------
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Miami Heat
5. Washington Wizards
6. Charlotte Bobcats
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. New York Knicks

Western Conference
------------------------
1. LA Clippers
2. Oklahoma City Thunder
3. San Antonio Spurs
4. Houston Rockets
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Golden State Warriors
8. LA Lakers


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

West:

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Phoenix Suns 

East:

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Brooklyn Nets
6. Miami Heat
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

1 Clippers
2. Spurs
3 Warriors
4. Thunder
5 Mavericks
6 Blazers
7 Memphis
8Phoenix

1 Cavs
2 Bulls
3 Miami
4 Charlotte
5 Raptors
6 Wizards
7 Pistons
8 Nets


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

East:

1. Bulls
2. Cavs
3. Wizards
4. Raptors
5. Bobcats
6. Hawks
7. Heat
8. Pistons

West:

1. San Antonio
2. LA Clippers
3. OKC 
4. Mavericks
5. Warriors
6. Blazers
7. Rockets
8. Grizzlies


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

1	LA Clippers
2	San Antonio
3	Golden State
4	Oklahoma City
5	Portland
6	Dallas
7	Houston
8	New Orleans

1	Chicago
2	Cleveland
3	Washington
4	Miami
5	Toronto
6	Atlanta
7	Brooklyn
8	Indiana

If I win every dollar is getting spent at @Basel's dads liquor store.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

West:

1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Memphis Grizzlies
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Houston Rockets
7. Golden State Warriors
8. Portland TrailBlazers

East:

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Miami Heat
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Brooklyn Nets
8. Atlanta Hawks


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If I win every dollar is getting spent at @Basel's dads liquor store.


I am going to hold you to that promise.



Jamel Irief said:


> 1	LA Clippers


Such a bandwagon LA fan. :|


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cleveland Cavaliers
Chicago Bulls
Washington Wizards
Indiana Pacers
Miami Heat
New York Knicks
Toronto Raptors
Brooklyn Nets




San Antonio Spurs 
Oklahoma City Thunder
Los Angeles Clippers
Dallas Mavericks
Houston Rockets
Golden State Warriors
Portland Trail Blazers
Los Angeles Lakers


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Western Conference
1. San Antonio Spurs
2. LA Clippers
3. Golden State Warriors
4. OKC Thunder
5. Dallas Mavs
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Houston Rockets
8. Phoenix Suns

Eastern Conference
1. Cleveland Cavs
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Miami Heat
6. Charlotte Bobcats
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. New York Knicks


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> Note: if you follow the BBF Twitter account, please retweet the tweets being posted about this. Trying to get the word out.


Use the hashtag #WinRonsMoney


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> I am going to hold you to that promise.


Send Basel the check directly if he gives me the store credit.



> Such a bandwagon LA fan. :|


I guess I misread your rules, I thought we were picking where we thought teams would finish in the standings. Not which ones were our favorites.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Floods said:


> Use the hashtag #WinRonsMoney


You are a funny guy.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

1. Cavs
2. Bulls
3. Wizards
4. Heat
5. Raptors
6. Hawks
7. Nets
8. Hornets

1. Spurs
2. Clippers
3. Warriors
4. Thunder
5. Rockets
6. Trailblazers
7. Mavericks
8. Grizzlies


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@bircan @Coach Fish @l0st1 @OneBadLT123 @Kreutz35 @Knick Killer @UD40 @hobojoe @Luke @77AJ @omer51 @UD40 @Diable @Kidd @Goulet 

Post your predictions. I'll tag more later.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Western Conference
1. LA Clippers 
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Golden State Warriors
4. OKC Thunder
5. Portland Trailblazers 
6. Houston Rockets 
7. Memphis Grizzlies
8. Dallas Mavericks

Eastern Conference
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Miami Heat
6. Atlanta Hawks 
7. Brooklyn Nets
8. Charlotte Hornets


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, Western Conference is hard. Really wanted to put the Suns and/or Pelicans up there but I just don't know who to replace. I'm not high on the Mavericks this year as I think Chandler is the only real defensive piece(Crowder is good but will he play enough?) and Chandler's health is pretty suspect. Grizzlies are pretty consistent but Zbo isn't getting any better and I'm not sure they have enough offense to get them much higher. Blazers I feel like were a bit of a fluke last year and Aldridge had pretty much the best season he could have. Really it's fairly open in all positions.

Eastern conference is a little more set but still some questions. Wizards look to be good but Beal is injured, Wall has had some injuries, Nene never makes it through a season but they now have Pierce, Humphries, Blair, Miller GRjr and Porter that gives them pretty solid depth. Raptors I don't trust but I don't see a team that is clearly better than them. I see people sleeping on the Hawks but I feel like they could easily be the 3rd seed if they stay healthy throughout the season. Nets have obvious health issues but could easily go as high as third or completely out of the playoffs.

Just really hard to make predictions(which I'm sure is the whole point of the contest ). I may make changes closer to tipoff.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Eastern Conference
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Brooklyn Nets
3. Chicago Bulls
4. Miami Heat
5. Detroit Pistons
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. New York Knicks
8. Washington Wizards

Western Conference
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Memphis Grizzlies
5. Golden State Warriors
6. Houston Rockets
7. Phoenix Suns
8. New Orleans Pelicans


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cavs 
Bulls
Raptors
Heat
Hawks
Wizards
Pistons
Knicks

Clippers
Spurs
Warriors
Thunder
Blazers
Rockets
Grizzlies
Mavericks


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

East: 

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Miami Heat
5. Washington Wizards
6. Brooklyn Nets
7. Charlotte Hornets
8. Atlanta Hawks


West:

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. LA Clippers
3. OKC Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Portland TrailBlazers
8. Dallas Mavericks


----------



## omer51 (Jan 31, 2011)

Eastern Conference

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Brooklyn Nets 
4. Washington Wizards
5. Charlotte Bobcats
6. Toronto Raptors
7. Indiana Pacers
8. Miami Heat

Western Conference

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Oklahoma City Thunder
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Houston Rockets
7. Memphis Grizzlies
8. New Orleans Pelicans


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

About half of the entries so far refer to the Hornets as the Bobcats...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Screw it I replaced Denver with Phoenix...no clue who will get the last couple of spots in the West though. It's probably going to be brutal competition again.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*East*
1. Cleveland
2. Toronto
3. Chicago 
4. Atlanta
5. Washington
6. Miami
7. Brooklyn
8. Charlotte

*West*
1. San Antonio
2. LA Clippers
3. Golden State
4. Oklahoma City
5. Dallas
6. Houston
7. Portland
8. Memphis


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Can't believe how many people have Atlanta missing the playoffs.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

East

1) Cleveland
2) Chicago
3) Toronto
4) Washington
5) Charlotte
6) Atlanta
7) Miami
8) Brooklyn

West

1) San Antonio
2) Clippers
3) Golden State
4) Portland
5) Dallas
6) OKC
7) Houston
8) Memphis


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Eastern
1. Cavaliers
2. Bulls
3. Wizards
4. Raptors
5. Hawks
6. Nets
7. Hornets
8. Pacers

West
1. Spurs
2. Clippers
3. Thunder
4. Warriors
5. Rockets
6. Blazers
7. Mavericks
8. Suns


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

EASTERN CONFERENCE
1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Charlotte
5. Washington
6. Miami
7. Detroit
8. New York

WESTERN CONFERENCE
1. San Antonio
2. LA Clippers
3. Golden State
4. Portland
5. Oklahoma City
6. New Orleans
7. Dallas
8. Sacramento


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Fun times, ok here goes my always bad prediction:

West:
1. OKC
2. Houston
3. Spurs
4. Clippers
5. Dallas
6. GS
7. Memphis
8. Phoenix

East:
1. Cavs
2. Chicago
3. Miami
4. Brooklyn
5. Toronto
6. Indiana
7. Washington
8. Atlanta


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@Cris @R-Star @King Sancho Fantastic @DaRizzle @Porn Player @gi0rdun @FormerPHCrew @Krstic All-Star @Ben @SomedayCameSuddenly @Kneejoh @BlueBaron @Hyperion 

Post your predictions. And if you have Twitter, retweet BBF's tweets. Thanks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Eastern Conference

1) Chicago
2) Cleveland
3) Toronto
4) Washington
5) Charlotte
6) Atlanta
7) Miami
8) Brooklyn


WESTERN CONFERENCE
1. San Antonio
2. OKC
3. Clippers
4. Golden State 
5. Portland
6. New Orleans
7. Dallas
8. Lakers


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

East
1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Toronto 
4. Washington
5. Miami
6. Atlanta
7. Indiana
8. Charlotte

West
1. San Antonio
2. Thunder
3. Clippers
4. Golden State
5. Portland
6. Dallas
7. Houston
8. Memphis


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@SpiderInTheMixingBowl @e-monk @MojoPin @Voyaging @drk3351 @Zei_Zao_LS @XxIrvingxX @GNG @c_dog @Wilt_The_Stilt @Sir Patchwork @HB @kbdullah @Milos.Djuric @Boomshakalaka @collierm48 @hroz @Headliner @Tom @Pablo5 @NOFX22 @JerryWest @cima @Da Grinch @Dee-Zy @Rick2583 @FSH @ATLien @WithHotCompanyInMiami @Pyrex @27dresses

POST YOUR PREDICTIONS.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

EAST

Cavs
Bulls
Wizards
Heat
Bobcats
Hawks
Nets
Bucks


WEST

Clippers
Thunder
Spurs
Warriors
Rockets
Pelicans
Grizzles
Mavs


----------



## rogabee (Oct 23, 2007)

West:

1 Spurs
2 Rockets
3 Clippers
4 Warriors
5 Thunder
6 Suns
7 Trail Blazers
8 Mavericks

East
1 Cavs
2 Bulls
3 Raptors
4 Pacers
5 Hornets
6 Wizards
7 Heat
8 Knicks


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Knick Killer said:


> Can't believe how many people have Atlanta missing the playoffs.



I can't believe how many have the Raptors not only making the playoff but finishing in the top 5.


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Cleveland Chicago Washington Brooklyn Indiana Miami toronto Charlotte. San Antonio okc LaC Portland Houston Dallas golden state Memphis


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Eastern Conference
1) Cleveland Cavaliers
2) Chicago Bulls
3) Washington Wizards
4) Toronto Raptors
5) Charlotte Hornets
6) Indiana Pacers
7) Atlanta Hawks
8) Miami Heat

Western Conference
1) San Antonio Spurs
2) LA CLippers
3) Oklahoma City Thunder
4) Houston Rockets
5) Golden State Warriors
6) Dallas Mavericks
7) Portland Trailblazers
8) Phoenix Suns


----------



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

*East*
1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Miami
4. Toronto
5. Washington
6. Atlanta
7. Charlotte
8. Brooklyn

*West*
1. San Antonio
2. Oklahoma City
3. LA Clippers
4. Golden State
5. Portland
6. Houston
7. Dallas
8. Memphis


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

East: 
1. Cleaveland
2. Chicago
3. Atlanta
4. Washington
5. Hornets
6. Toronto
7. Miami
8. Detroit

West:
1. San Antonio
2. OKC
3. LAC
4. Portland
5. Houston
6. Dallas
7. GS
8. Memphis


----------



## slufan13 (Feb 17, 2010)

East:

1. Chicago Bulls
2. Cleveland Cavaliers
3. Washington Wizards
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Charlotte Hornets
6. Miami Heat
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Detroit Pistons

West:

1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. New Orleans Pelicans
8. Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

East:
1. Chicago Bulls
2. Cleveland Cavaliers
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Atlanta Hawks
6. Miami Heat
7. New York Knicks
8. Milwaukee Bucks

West:
1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Golden State Warriors
4. Oklahoma City Thunder
5. Memphis Grizzlies
6. Dallas Mavericks
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. Houston Rockets


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why aren't more people posting their predictions? I'm confused.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

East:

1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Washington
4. Toronto
5. Atlanta
6. Miami
7. New York
8. Indiana

West:

1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio
3. OKC
4. Portland
5. Golden State
6. Dallas
7. New Orleans
8. Houston


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

East:

1.) Cleveland
2.) Chicago
3.) Washington
4.) Toronto
5.) Miami
6.) Atlanta
7.) Hornets
8.) New York 

West:

1.) San Antonio
2.) Los Angeles Clippers
3.) Oklahoma City
4.) Golden State
5.) Dallas
6.) Portland
7.) Memphis
8.) New Orleans


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like this is going to be the last time Ron does this. Unfortunate we can't get more people to post a prediction.


----------



## NG21VCU (Jan 10, 2013)

West:

1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. OKC Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Memphis Grizzlies
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. Houston Rockets

East:

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Miami Heat
5. Toronto Raptors
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*LEastern Conference*

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Miami Heat
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Washington Wizards
6. New York Knicks 
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Charlotte Bobcats

*Western Conference*

1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs 
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4 Golden State Warriors
5. Dallas Mavericks
6. Houston Rockets
7. Portland Trailblazers
8. *LA Lakers*


----------



## NotDeadYet (Sep 24, 2010)

MemphisX said:


> West:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles Clippers
> 2. San Antonio Spurs
> ...


I'm agreeing with this.


----------



## gocats10 (Jan 5, 2011)

West
1. San Antonio
2. LA Clippers
3. OKC
4. Golden State
5. New Orleans
6. Houston
7. Dallas
8. Phoenix

East
1. Cleavland
2. Chicago
3. Washington
4. Atlanta
5. Toronto
6. Charlotte
7. Miami
8. Detroit


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Spurs
Clippers
Warriors
Thunder
Mavs
Grizz
Blazers
Pels


Bulls
Cavs
Wizards
Raptors
Hornets
Heat
Hawks
Nets


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*West*
Clippers
Spurs
Warriors
Thunder
Blazers
Mavericks
Grizzlies
Pelicans

*East*
Cavs
Bulls
Wizards
Heat
Raptors
Hornets
Hawks
Pistons


----------



## KFitz14 (Jun 3, 2014)

*West:*
Clips
Spurs
Warriors
Thunder
Mavs
Blazers
Griz
Rockets

*East:*
Bulls
Cavs
Raptors
Wiz
Heat
Hornets
Hawks
Nets


----------



## hunerman (Dec 16, 2011)

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Golden State Warriors
4. Oklahoma City Thunder
5. Portland Trailblazers
6. Houston Rockets
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Memphis Grizzlies

EAST
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Miami Heat
5. Toronto Raptors
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Brooklyn Nets


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is the ballscientist first time to join the contest!

1. Cleveland Cavaliers 
2 Chicago Bulls - injury concern	
3 Miami Heat 
4 Toronto Raptors 
5 Washington Wizards 
6 Charlotte Hornets 
7 Brooklyn Nets 
8 Atlanta Hawks

1	San Antonio Spurs 
2 Los Angeles Clippers - good at regular season
3 Golden State Warriors 
4 Portland Trail Blazers
5 Dallas Mavericks 
6 Oklahoma City Thunder - Big 3 injury concern
7 Houston Rockets - have big room to improve - trade	
8 Memphis Grizzlies

Note:

Pacers and Suns are my honorable mention.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

E:
1. Chicago
2. Cleveland 
3. Toronto 
4. Atlanta
5. Miami
6. Brooklyn
7. Washington
8. Detroit

W:
1. San Antonio
2. Golden State
3. LAC
4. Oklahoma C
5. Dallas
6. Portland
7. Phoenix
8. New Orleans


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

WEST

1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Dallas Mavericks
5. Portland Trailblazers
6. Golden State Warriors
7. Houston Rockets
8. Memphis Grizzlies

EAST
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Charlotte Hornets
6. Brooklyn Nets
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Miami Heat


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

East:
1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Toronto
4. Washington
5. Atlanta
6. Miami
7. Brooklyn
8. Indiana

West:
1. San Antonio
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City
4. Golden State
5. Houston
6. Portland
7. Phoenix
8. Dallas


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

East
1. Bulls
2. Cleveland
3. Hornets
4. Raptors
5. Wizards
6. Hawks
7. Nets
8. Heat

West
1. Thunder
2. Clippers
3. Spurs
4. Grizzles 
5. Blazers
6. Warriors
7. Dallas
8. Lakers


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

East:
1. Cleveland Cavs
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Atlanta Hawks
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Miami Heat
8. Brooklyn Nets


West:
1. LA Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Golden State Warriors
4. Oklahoma City Thunder
5. Houston Rockets
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Memphis Grizzlies
8. Dallas Mavericks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bump. Sadly, this will be the last year @Ron does this since not enough people cared to make their predictions.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1 Cleveland 
2 Chicago 
3 Brooklyn 
4 Miami 
5 Washington 
6 Atlanta 
7 Toronto 
8 New York 

1 LA clippers 
2 Portland 
3 Oklahoma City 
4 Dallas 
5 San Antonio 
6 Phoenix 
7 LA Lakers 
8 Houston


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@fsecreast @BlakeJesus @Bubbles @Wade County @taco_daddy @SpiderInThePastaBowl @UD40 @ATLien @AeroPlanino @Bill Russell @EpicFailGuy @Wade2Bosh @jnrjr79 @Jace @someone

Let's go, fellas. Make your predictions.


----------



## Myke (May 13, 2013)

East:

1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Washington 
4. Toronto
5. Charlotte
6. Miami
7. Atlanta
8. Detroit

West: 

1. San Antonio
2. Golden State
3. LA Clippers
4. Oklahoma City
5. Houston
6. Portland
7. Dallas
8. Memphis


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Final bump. Contest closes today before tipoff (8:00 ET).


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

WEST
1. Los Angeles Clippers
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Portland Trailblazers
6. Houston Rockets
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Phoenix Suns

EAST
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Washington Wizards
5. Miami Heat
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. Brooklyn Nets
8. Charlotte Hornets


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

West:

1)LAC
2)San An
3)OKC
4)Golden State
5)Dallas
6)Memphis
7)Portland
8)Houston

East:

1)Cleveland
2)Toronto
3)Chicago
4)Washington
5)Charlotte
6)Miami
7)Detroit
8)NYK


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

East
1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Atlanta
4. Toronto
5. Washington
6. Miami
7. Charlotte
8. Detroit

West
1. San Antonio
2. Los Angeles
3. Oklahoma City
4. Golden State
5. Houston
6. Portland
7. Dallas
8. Phoenix


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I know I'm not eligible to play this game, but I want to put in my picks anyway.

*EAST*
1) Chicago Bulls
2) Cleveland Cavaliers
3) Toronto Raptors
4) Washington Wizards
5) Atlanta Hawks
6) Charlotte Hornets
7) Brooklyn Nets
8) New York Knicks

*WEST*
1) San Antonio Spurs
2) Los Angeles Clippers
3) Oklahoma City Thunder
4) Dallas Mavericks
5) Golden State Warriors
6) Memphis Grizzlies
7) Houston Rockets
8) Portland Trailblazers


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Making pics because why not

East:
1. Bulls- With a healthy Rose
2. Cavs- Slow start for the Big Three, but they'll get it together.
3. Raptors
4. Wizards
5. Hawks- Were a much better team before Horford got hurt last year.
6. Hornets
7. Heat- It's Bosh, Wade, and washed up vets. Plus they lost the best player in the world.
8. Nets

West:
1. Spurs
2. Clippers - 2 MVP candidates
3. Thunder - Durant gives them a somewhat slow start.
4. Grizzlies- 40-11 with Gasol healthy last year. 
5. Warriors
6. Trailblazers
7. Mavericks
8. Rockets- Got worse than they were last year.


----------



## Reigns (Jul 9, 2014)

*WEST*
1. Oklahoma City Thunder
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. LA Clippers
4. Dallas Mavericks 
5. Houston Rockets
6. Portland Trailblazers 
7. Golden State Warriors
8. Memphis Grizzlies 

*EAST*
1. Chicago Bulls
2. Cleveland Cavs
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Miami Heat
5. Washington Wizards
6. Brooklyn Nets
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Charlotte Hornets


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Eastern Conference:

1) Chicago Bulls
2) Cleveland Cavaliers
3) Washington Wizards
4) Miami Heat
5) Toronto Raptors
6) Brooklyn Nets
7) Atlanta Hawks
8) New York Knicks

Western Conference:

1) Los Angeles Clippers
2) San Antonio Spurs
3) Golden State Warriors
4) Oklahoma City Thunder
5) Portland Trailblazers
6) Dallas Mavericks
7) Houston Rockets
8) Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## Jahiegel (Apr 28, 2012)

WESTERN CONFERENCE
1. San Antonio Spurs
2. Los Angeles Clippers
3. Oklahoma City Thunder
4. Golden State Warriors
5. Houston Rockets
6. Portland Trail Blazers
7. Dallas Mavericks
8. Memphis Grizzlies

EASTERN CONFERENCE
1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Washington Wizards
4. Toronto Raptors
5. Charlotte Hornets
6. Miami Heat
7. Atlanta Hawks
8. Brooklyn Nets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

East

1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Toronto
4. Washington
5. Miami
6. Atlanta
7. Charlotte
8. Detroit

West

1. Clippers
2. Spurs
3. Warriors
4. Thunder
5. Mavericks
6. Rockets
7. Suns
8. Blazers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thread closed! Season is starting!

Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The season results are as above.

If you didn't get at least a single point for the final standings, you have been eliminated. Thanks for playing!

If you did get at least one point for the final regular season standings, you are now eligible to start making your playoff picks. We will open this thread now in order for you to participate.

Simply make your picks in the following manner:

(example - bold the team for each round you believe will win)

*EASTERN CONFERENCE*

Atlanta vs. *Brooklyn*
Cleveland vs. *Boston*
Chicago vs. *Milwaukee*
Toronto vs. *Washington*

Washington vs. *Brooklyn*
Milwaukee vs. *Boston*

Boston vs. *Brooklyn*

*WESTERN CONFERENCE*

Golden State vs. *New Orleans*
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

Memphis vs. *New Orleans*
San Antonio vs. *Dallas*

Dallas vs. *New Orleans*

*FINALS*

New Orleans vs. *Brooklyn*

You get 1 point for each series you get right from the start. Remember, it is vitally important you get the first round as best you can...for each matchup you don't have both teams in, you are not considered to get a point for that matchup.

For example, say you have Brooklyn, Boston, Chicago, and Toronto all advancing from the East. Given the example above, you would receive 2 points for the Brooklyn and Boston series wins. However, the chain would end at that point. Since you have Chicago and Toronto advancing and they lost in the first round (given the scenario above) you would have second round matchups in the East where you could not win since both teams in those rounds are not correct.

Please make your selections now. You have until 12:30 PM Eastern Time Saturday April 18. Good luck to all!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Los Angeles Clippers* vs. San Antonio
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *LA Clippers*

*Golden State* vs. LA Clippers

FINALS

*Golden State* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

Golden State vs. *San Antonio*

FINALS

*San Antonio* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

*Golden State* vs. San Antonio

FINALS

*Golden State* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

Atlanta vs. *Toronto*
Cleveland vs. *Chicago*

Toronto vs. *Chicago*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston *vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

Golden State vs. Memphis
Houston vs. San Antonio

Golden State vs.* San Antonio*

FINALS

*San Antonio* vs. Chicago


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Toronto* vs. Atlanta
*Cleveland* vs Chicago

Toronto vs *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Los Angeles Clippers* vs. San Antonio
Portland vs. *Memphis*

Memphis vs. *Golden State*
Houston vs *Clippers*

*Golden State* vs Clippers

FINALS

*Golden State* vs Cleveland


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs. Washington
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Dallas vs. *San Antonio*

Golden State vs. *San Antonio*

Finals

*San Antonio* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

Atlanta vs. *Washington*
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

*Cleveland* vs. Washington

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

Golden State vs. *San Antonio*

FINALS

*San Antonio* vs. Cleveland


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs. Washington
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Cleveland vs. *Atlanta*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

Golden State vs. *San Antonio*

FINALS

*San Antonio* vs. Atlanta


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
Chicago vs. *Milwaukee*
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Cleveland* vs Milwaukee
*Atlanta* vs Toronto

*Atlanta* vs Cleveland

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
San Antonio vs. *Houston*

*Golden State* vs Houston

FINALS

*Golden State* vs Atlanta


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> The season results are as above.
> 
> *If you didn't get at least a single point for the final standings, you have been eliminated. Thanks for playing!*


Boy did I botch my regular season picks


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs. Washington
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

*Cleveland* vs. Atlanta

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

*Golden State *vs. San Antonio

FINALS

*Golden state* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Boy did I botch my regular season picks


If I were you, I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. This was by far the toughest regular season to predict than I've ever seen, and that goes back almost 50 years.

Just in this contest alone, I saw so many 1s and 2s, where in the past we've seen much higher results after the season ended.


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hawks Cleveland bulls wizards
Wizards Cleveland 
Cleveland

Warrior rockets spurs Memphis
Warriors spurs
Spurs

Cleveland champs

My totals were not calculated from the reg season. Page 3 I believe. I listed the teams in order. Sorry for sloppiness as I visit the site from an iPad usually.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

*Atlanta *vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland *vs. Boston
*Chicago *vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto *vs. Washington

*Cleveland *vs Chicago
*Atlanta *vs Toronto

Atlanta vs *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston *vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
*San Antonio* vs. Houston

*Golden State* vs San Antonio

FINALS

Golden State vs *Cleveland*


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

*EASTERN CONFERENCE*

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs. Washington
Cleveland vs. *Chicago*

Atlanta vs. *Chicago*

*WESTERN CONFERENCE*

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Los Angeles* vs. San Antonio
*Portland* vs. Memphis

*Golden State* vs. Portland
Houston vs. *Los Angeles*

Golden State vs. *Los Angeles*

*FINALS*

*Chicago* vs. Los Angeles


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Just a reminder...you are *ELIMINATED* from further contention if you don't play the playoff round!!! Even if you score the highest number (doubtful if you don't play anyway).

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland *vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Cleveland* vs Chicago
Atlanta vs *Washington*

Washington vs *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs.* Memphis*

Golden State vs *Memphis*
*Clippers* vs. Dallas

*Clippers* vs Memphis

FINALS

Clippers vs *Cleveland*


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

*Cleveland *vs. Atlanta

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

Golden State vs. *San Antonio*

FINALS

*San Antonio* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> EASTERN CONFERENCE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't choose a winner of the Finals.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

Atlanta vs. Toronto
Cleveland vs. Chicago

Chicago vs. Atlanta

WESTERN CONFERENCE

Golden State vs. Memphis
Dallas vs. San Antonio

Golden State vs. San Antonio

FINALS

*Golden State* vs. Atlanta


----------



## Myke (May 13, 2013)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta *vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago *vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto *vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

*Golden State* vs. San Antonio

FINALS

*Golden State* vs. Cleveland

*Warriors *Champs


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

@Boomshakalaka @King Sancho Fantastic @BobStackhouse42 @Free A-Mo @Ballscientist @Milos.Djuric @JonMatrix @Reigns @Jahiegel @omer51 @Knick Killer @rogabee @collierm48 @slufan13 @Luke @KFitz14 @hunerman @Goulet @Fadeaway44 @Marcus13 @Diable @bball2223 @Jamel Irief @MemphisX @roux @bircan @Zei_Zao_LS @NotDeadYet @gocats10 @Gonzo @stl775 @BlakeJesus @Bogg @TheAnswer @Wade County

*Last notification.* You have all been PM'd and now you have all been tagged. Especially those of you who scored the highest and have not participated yet in the playoffs, do you really want to give up a chance at the cash prizes?

Good luck to all!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Cleveland* vs Chicago
*Atlanta* vs Toronto

*Atlanta* vs Cleveland

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
*San Antonio* vs. Houston

*Golden State* vs San Antonio

FINALS

*Golden State* vs Atlanta


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*East*
*First Round*
*1.Atlanta* over 8.Brooklyn
*4.Toronto* over 5.Washington
*3.Chicago* over 6.Milwaukee
*2.Cleveland* over 7.Boston

*Second Round*
*1.Atlanta* over 4.Toronto
*3.Chicago* over 2.Cleveland

*Conference Finals*
*1.Atlanta* over 3.Chicago

*West*
*First Round*
*1.Golden State* over 8.New Orleans
*5.Memphis* over 4.Portland
*6.San Antonio* over 3.LAC
*2.Houston* over 7.Dallas

*Second Round*
*1.Golden State* over 5.Memphis
*6.San Antonio* over 2.Houston

_*Conference Finals*_
*6.San Antonio* over 1.Golden State

_*NBA Finals*_
*San Antonio* over Atlanta


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

Toronto vs. *Atlanta*
Chicago vs. *Cleveland*

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

Memphis vs. *Golden State*
*San Antonio* vs. Dallas

*San Antonio* vs. Golden State

FINALS

Cleveland vs. *San Antonio*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

JonMatrix said:


> *East*
> *First Round*
> *1.Atlanta* over 8.Brooklyn
> *4.Toronto* over 5.Washington
> ...



San Antonio can't play Golden State in both the WCF and the Finals.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Basel said:


> San Antonio can't play Golden State in both the WCF and the Finals.


The NBA will make them play again if Cleveland doesn't come out the East


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs Washington
Cleveland vs *Chicago*

Atlanta vs *Chicago*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Clippers *vs. San Antonio
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
Clippers vs. *Houston*

*Golden State* vs Houston

FINALS

*Golden State* vs Chicago


----------



## uvm4life20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I did this contest the first time 2 years ago. I had 5 right and thought it was a horrible score so I didn't end up getting my playoff picks done in time. 5 is usually the top score I've seen.


----------



## hunerman (Dec 16, 2011)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
Chicago vs. *Milwaukee*
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Cleveland* vs Milwaukee
*Atlanta* vs Washington

Atlanta vs *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden* State vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Clippers* vs. San Antonio
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
*Clippers* vs. Houston

*Golden State* vs Clippers

FINALS

*Golden State* vs Cleveland


----------



## Free A-Mo (Feb 18, 2011)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland *vs. Chicago

*Cleveland* vs. Atlanta

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State *vs. Memphis
Houston vs.* San Antonio*

*Golden State* vs. San Antonio

Finals
*Golden State* vs. Cleveland


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

- Remove Post-


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

eASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland *vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Cleveland* vs Chicago
Atlanta vs *Washington*

Washington vs *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs.* Memphis*
*
Golden State vs*Memphis
*spurs* vs. Dallas

*Spurs* vs warriors

FINALS

Spurs vs *Cleveland*


----------



## rogabee (Oct 23, 2007)

1.Atlanta over 8.Brooklyn
4.Toronto over 5.Washington
3.Chicago over 6.Milwaukee
2.Cleveland over 7.Boston

1.Atlanta over 4.Toronto
2.Cleveland over 3.Chicago

2. Cleveland over 1. Atlanta


1.Golden State over 8.New Orleans
5.Memphis over 4.Portland
6.San Antonio over 3.LAC
2.Houston over 7.Dallas

1.Golden State over 5.Memphis
6.San Antonio over 2.Houston

6.San Antonio over 1.Golden State

Finals
6. San Antonio over 2. Cleveland


----------



## Jahiegel (Apr 28, 2012)

EASTERN CONFERENCE

*Atlanta *vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland *vs. Boston
*Chicago *vs. Milwaukee
*Toronto *vs. Washington

*Atlanta *vs. Toronto
*Cleveland *vs. Chicago

Atlanta vs. *Cleveland*

WESTERN CONFERENCE

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston *vs. Dallas
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs. Memphis
Houston vs. *San Antonio*

*Golden State* vs. San Antonio

FINALS

Cleveland vs. *Golden State*


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

East
*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
Chicago vs. *Milwaukee*
*Toronto* vs. Washington

*Atlanta* vs. Toronto
*Cleveland* vs. Milwaukee 

*Atlanta* vs. Cleveland

West

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
*Houston* vs. Dallas
*Los Angeles Clippers* vs. San Antonio
Portland vs. *Memphis*

Golden State vs. *Memphis*
Houston vs. *LA Clippers*

Memphis vs. *LA Clippers*

FINALS

*Atlanta* vs LA Clippers


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Basel said:


> San Antonio can't play Golden State in both the WCF and the Finals.


Edited, thanks! 

San Antonio/Atlanta will be the lowest rated finals ever. But it will probably be the best series, basketball-wise, in a long time.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Eastern Conference

*Atlanta* vs. Brooklyn
*Cleveland* vs. Boston
*Chicago* vs. Milwaukee
Toronto vs. *Washington*

*Atlanta* vs Washington
Cleveland vs *Chicago*

Atlanta vs *Chicago*

Western Conference

*Golden State* vs. New Orleans
Houston vs. *Dallas*
Los Angeles Clippers vs. *San Antonio*
Portland vs. *Memphis*

*Golden State* vs Memphis
*San Antonio* vs Dallas

Golden State vs *San Antonio*

Finals

San Antonio vs *Chicago*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thread closed!

Thanks to all of you who participated! Good luck in your selections!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The above represents the standings after the first round, which just completed. You have been eliminated if you are in the bottom portion of the standings, with a salmon background. That is because you either scored 0 points in the regular season and/or failed to participate in the playoffs in a timely manner.

Good luck the rest of the way for those of you in blue!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the standings after the second round.

Never has it been so tight after two rounds. You can see the importance now of getting in early on the contest, as what (apparently) will determine the winner among the top scorers is how early they posted their standings picks way back in October.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Here are the contest standings after round 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@PauloCatarino representing the Lakers fan base well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Final Standings:










Congratulations to
@roux, @PauloCatarino, and @hobojoe !

I will be corresponding with each of you via PM shortly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats @roux, @PauloCatarino and @hobojoe. :cheers:


----------

